# A FEW MORE LAST NIGHT



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

WATER WAS STILL A LITTLE MURKY AND THE WIND WAS STLL BLOWING A LITTLE BUT DIDNT DO TOO BAD FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

them are some dandies. i am assuming you got them walking.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I took the boatto cross the bay but yes I was wade fishing. Might catch more if I got the boat set up but I just enjoy wading for them.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice lookin Flatties!!! Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The waders are kicking our assess....Good job


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (4/16/2009)*The waders are kicking our assess....Good job


because the only water you can see in is ankle deep...I got out of the boat a few times myself last saturday night...and the J14 only draws about 6"-8".

NICE FISH.


----------



## coach (Dec 8, 2007)

Could you give me just a general location to wade/gig this time of year; sound, bays or river mouth? A good buddy of mine pasted away last summer at the young age of 30. He and I were just getting back into gigging and I would love to stick a few in his memory! Any info would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some mighty nice looking Flounder! Our water is still cloudy in our area. I hope to be able to stick a few soon!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

good night for sure....had that window of two good nights with little wind and a good tide but now its back to blowing like crazy out of the south and no chance of gigging one so just gotta wait it out again now.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a good looking catch right there.Thanks for sharing your trip and pictures. Gene


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of Flaties.:bowdown


----------

